# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Informacione baze per foshnjat e porsalindura

## Colomba

Te behesh prind eshte nje gezim i papershkrueshem,por, vec kesaj dhe nje pergjegjesi e larte.Dhe nje nene duhet te kete informacionet e duhura per tu bere balle stadeve natyrore qe kalon femija qe nga momentet e para qe vjen ne jete.
E hapa kete teme per te dhene kontributin modest nenave te reja te forumit.Kushdo ka informacione interesante rreth kesaj teme eshte i mirepritur te jape ndimesen e tij,saj.
Po e filloj me *RRITJEN DHE PESHEN E NJE FEMIJE DERI NE 2 VJEC.*
Nga 0 në 3 muaj.
Ne 3-4 ditët e para  pesha e foshnjes reduktohet me rreth 5 deri në 10%. Ky fenomen është për shkak të lëngjeve të tepërta që fëmija humbet me djersitje dhe urinim, dhe mekonium (jashteqitja e parë e të porsalindurit), kjo humbje peshe nuk duhet të shkaktojë shqetësim,  është e përcaktuar nga termi mjekësor si "rënie fiziologjike (normale dmth) neonatale." Brenda 5-7 ditë pas lindjes, foshnja fillon të fitojë në peshë, kështu që shumica e foshnjave mund të shtojne dhe teper edhe e tejkalojnë  brenda 10 diteve,  të jetës , peshen kur ata kanë dalë në dritë. Qe nga ky moment deri në muajin e tretë,  në përgjithësi femijet shtojne rreth 150-200 gram në javë, por kjo pikë referimi është vetëm tregues, që në realitet rritja gjithnjë është e lidhur me sasinë e qumështit qe merr foshnja. Në parim, në fakt, rritja më e shpejtë shenohet tek foshnjat e ushqyera me gjirin e nenes ne krahasim me ato te ushqyer me qumesht artificial.

----------


## Colomba

Nga 3 deri në 6 muaj
Ne tremujorin e dytë të jetës, në përgjithësi, rritja eshte e vogel  prej rreth 130-150 gram në javë në mënyrë që, mesatarisht, pesha e një te mituri në moshën pesë muajsh duhet të jete rreth  dyfishit që paraqitet në lindje. Duhet megjithatë të theksohet se shtimet në peshë nuk mund të jenë constante vazhdimisht: mund të ketë javë kur fëmija rritet gjithnjë e më shumë, dhe jave te tjera me pak. Nuk është aq e rëndësishme sa i mituri shton ne  peshë  por duhet të kontrolloni që shtimi në peshë,te mos  ulët drastikisht apote mbetet konstante per jave te tera me radhe. Çdo fëmijë, në fakt, që nga muajt e parë të jetës, ka fituar peshë më shumë ose më pak shpejt në varësi nga aftësia e tij natyrore, që do të thotë se çdo fëmijë ka ritmin e vet të rritjes, kryesisht të përcaktuara gjenetikisht, të cilat nuk mund dhe nuk duhet të ndryshohen. Është një mënyrë e gabuar  të detyrosh fëmijën të hajë kundër vullnetit te tij , pasi kete bëjnë shpesh disa nëna fëmija i të cilëve është pak  më i vogel se bashkmoshataret e tij, në vend të kësaj ato duhet të konsultohen me pediatren nese femija humb oreksin dhe kjo con ne arrestimin e peshesh se femijes.

----------


## Colomba

Nga 6 deri 9 muaj .
Nga gjashtë në nëntë muajt e  jetës së fëmijës rritja eshte rreth 400-500 gram në muaj në fund të muajit të nëntë në mesatare, një fëmijë peshon rreth 9 kg. Nga muaji i gjashtë e me tutje, megjithatë, shtimi në peshë nuk është i lidhur vetëm me sasinë e ushqimit të marre nga ana e të voglit, por edhe me gjallërinë e tij. Si ndodh për të rriturit,dhe per  fëmijët më te levizshem dhe me aktive jane , më shumë energji konsumojne në krahasim me më të qetët qe kanë tendencë për të lëvizur më pak, dhe konsumojnë një numër më të ulët të kalorive.

9 deri në 12 muaj
Nga përfundimi i muajit të dhjetë deri në ditëlindjen e parë duhet të jetë një shtim në peshë totale prej 700-800 gram prandaj, në fund të vitit te pare te jetes, një djalë duhet të peshojnë rreth 10 kilogram dhe një Femer 400 gram më pak. Ndryshimi në peshë ndërmjet dy moshatareve mund të jetë i rëndësishëm, megjithatë, për shkak, siç shpjegohet më sipër, shtimi në peshë ndikohet, përveç  dietës dhe aktivitetit fizik i tepert apo jo i femijes, sidomos nga faktorët trashëgimore. Edhe pse, në parim, pediatërit besojne se një fëmijë nje vjec duhet të ketë trefishuar peshën e lindjes, kjo nuk eshte absolute mos u shqetësoni nëse një fëmijë që peshonte 2,7 kg në lindje, nuk ka  realizuar ne ditëlindjen së tij të parë, 8,5,kg dhe mos  mendoni të jetë normale për një fëmijë që peshonte 4 kg në lindje te jete ne peshë mbi 10 kg në vitin e pare të jetës.

----------


## Colomba

Nga 1 deri ne 2 vjec.
Ritmi i shtimit ne peshe nga 1 vjec deri ne 2 vjec ulet drastikisht ne krahasim me 12 muajt e pare te jetes se foshnjes.
Ne vitin e dyte femija shton vetem 2 kg ne 12 muaj ,keshtu ne fund te 24 muajve te tij arrin te peshoje 12 kg.

----------


## Colomba

*ITTERO OSE ZVERDHJA E FEMIJEVE TE PORSALINDUR!*
Termi verdhëz i referohet ngjyrës së verdhë të marr nga lëkura dhe akumulimit në gjak te bilirubines, e cila është një pigment i prodhuar nga shkëputje e hemoglobinës në mëlçi dhe shpretke. Si një vaskë e tejmbushur, akumulimi mund të ketë dy shkaqe: ose prodhohet shumë  bilirubin  (për shembull, në rrjedhën e anemis hemolitike) apo e ka një ngadalësim në dispozicion (për sëmundje të mëlçisë apo pengim te vrerit .) Në lindje,rreth 60 % e foshnjave ka verdhëz   dhe '80% e foshnjeve premature: në këtë rast ne flasim për verdhëz neonatale fiziologjike. Këtu luajnë të dy ratet e larpermendura këto : bilirubina e tejet prodhuar që shkatërron rruazat e kuqe të qelizave të gjakut si dhe mbingarkesa e mëlçisë qe në vetvete nuk është efikase ende. Faktorët predispozues te verdhëz neonatale janë: diabeti nënës, raca (kineze, japoneze , Korean, indioamericana), parakohshmëri, medikamente të caktuara (të tilla si vitaminë K dhe novobiocin), polycythemia (rritje e qelizave të kuqe të gjakut), gjinia mashkullore, sindromin Down, cephalohaematoma',stimulimet e lindjes me oxytocin, dhënia e  gjirit, humbje peshe, dhe vonese evakuimit si dhe familjariteti i verdhez fiziologjike.
DISA GJERA PER TE PASUR PARASYSH!
* Nuk duhet të fillojnë në ditën e parë të jetës * nuk duhet të rritet së tepërmi (bilirubina nuk duhet të rritet më shumë se 5 mg / dl në 24 orë) bilirubina * që akumulohet duhet të jetë ajo që nuk ka kaluar ende nga ana e mëlçisë ( është quajtur "indirekte" ose "jo e bashkuar"), * nuk duhet të arrijnë nivelet e lartë (mbi 12 mg / dl  bilirubine në një te porsalindur,dhe jo më shumë se 15 mg  / dl në foshnjat premature), * nuk duhet të zgjasë shumë  (10 ditë tek te lindurit ne kohe dhe në 15 dite per te lindurit parakohe).

----------


## Colomba

*USHQIMI ME QUMSHTIN E NENES !*
PSE DUHET TI USHQEJME FOSHNJAT ME QUMESHT GJIRI...* Qumështi i nënës përmban të gjithë përbërësit (proteina, sheqerna, yndyrna, vitamina dhe minerale), të nevojshme për të përmbushur kërkesat ushqyese të foshnjave deri në gjashtë muaj , këto substanca janë gjetur në qumështin e nënës në përmasa të drejta nga pikëpamja e sasisë dhe cilësisë. * dhënia e gjirit ul rrezikun e infeksioneve dhe sëmundjeve alergjike. Ajo gjithashtu ul mundesine e zhvillimit të sëmundjeve të tjera ndër të cilat më të rëndësishme janë obeziteti dhe diabeti mellitus i te miturve:  *. Gjiri promovon lidhjen midis nënës dhe fëmijës kontaktin " lëkurë - lëkurë" ndihmon për të krijuar një  marrëdhënie të vlefshme emocionale, si dhe kontaktin me sy midis nënës dhe fëmijës qe fillon të jetë i efektsh vetëm mbas muajit të dytë të jetës. * angazhimi për të miturin qe ushqehet me gji është një stimul i rëndësishëm nga pikëpamja  neuromuskulare ne krahasim me qëndrimin pasiv te fëmijës që është ushqyer me biberon. * Qumështi i nënës është gjithmonë i gatshëm, në temperaturën e duhur, nuk kushton asgjë.Gjiri ndihmon nënën pas lindjes së fëmijës: krijohen reflekse qe fillojne nga koka e gjoksit e arrijne ne tru. Këtu prodhohet një  hormon i quajtur oxytocin, i cila arrin me anë të gjakut dhe ndihmon në kthimin e mitrës ne madhësinë e saj origjinale. Qumështi i gjirit gjithashtu ndihmon nënën të "kthehet në formë estetikisht."

----------


## Colomba

Nuk jane te verteta,,,
Nuk eshtë e vërtetë se me kalimin e kohës * ... qumështi të bëhet i holle, ose "të bëhet si uji." Prandaj mos kini frikë nuk ka nevojë të analizohet. Një nënë normale me një dietë të shëndetshme me siguri e bën qumështin e mirë. Vetëm në kalimin e kohës qumeshti ndryshon kualitetin dhe perqendrimin, duke iu përshtatur nevojave të fëmijës qe rritet. * Nëse kupat e gjirit janë më pak të tendosura me kalimin e kohës do të thotë se qumështi është në rënie. Nëse foshnja vazhdon të rritet i qetë gjithë është i mirë. * dhenia e gjirit  është pak stresante  për nënën,por, me ane te tij natyra na jep  një antidot te mirë për të ju larguar stresit. Përveç  kontaktit dhe kënaqësise me fëmijën ,dhenia e gjirit stimulon prodhimin e endofines, substanc e mirëqenies. * Nëna qe jep gji duhet të përjashtojë disa ushqime të caktuara. Nuk ka ushqim qe  është mohuar për nënën qe jep gji përveç nëse ajo vetë do të vere re se disa nga këto,i japin një shije të veçantë  qumështit (zakonisht lakra, karçof, qepë, hudhër, asparagus, erëza)qe nuk janë të pranueshme për të fëmijën apo që per shkak alergjie apo intolerance nuk do ti rekomandojnë disa nga pediatrit.

----------


## Falco115

> *ITTERO OSE ZVERDHJA E FEMIJEVE TE PORSALINDUR!*
> Termi verdhëz i referohet ngjyrës së verdhë të marr nga lëkura dhe akumulimit në gjak te bilirubines, e cila është një pigment i prodhuar nga shkëputje e hemoglobinës në mëlçi dhe shpretke. Si një vaskë e tejmbushur, akumulimi mund të ketë dy shkaqe: ose prodhohet shumë  bilirubin  (për shembull, në rrjedhën e anemis hemolitike) apo e ka një ngadalësim në dispozicion (për sëmundje të mëlçisë apo pengim te vrerit .) Në lindje,rreth 60 % e foshnjave ka verdhëz   dhe '80% e foshnjeve premature: në këtë rast ne flasim për verdhëz neonatale fiziologjike. Këtu luajnë të dy ratet e larpermendura këto : bilirubina e tejet prodhuar që shkatërron rruazat e kuqe të qelizave të gjakut si dhe mbingarkesa e mëlçisë qe në vetvete nuk është efikase ende. Faktorët predispozues te verdhëz neonatale janë: diabeti nënës, raca (kineze, japoneze , Korean, indioamericana), parakohshmëri, medikamente të caktuara (të tilla si vitaminë K dhe novobiocin), polycythemia (rritje e qelizave të kuqe të gjakut), gjinia mashkullore, sindromin Down, cephalohaematoma',stimulimet e lindjes me oxytocin, dhënia e  gjirit, humbje peshe, dhe vonese evakuimit si dhe familjariteti i verdhez fiziologjike.
> DISA GJERA PER TE PASUR PARASYSH!
> * Nuk duhet të fillojnë në ditën e parë të jetës * nuk duhet të rritet së tepërmi (bilirubina nuk duhet të rritet më shumë se 5 mg / dl në 24 orë) bilirubina * që akumulohet duhet të jetë ajo që nuk ka kaluar ende nga ana e mëlçisë ( është quajtur "indirekte" ose "jo e bashkuar"), * nuk duhet të arrijnë nivelet e lartë (mbi 12 mg / dl  bilirubine në një te porsalindur,dhe jo më shumë se 15 mg  / dl në foshnjat premature), * nuk duhet të zgjasë shumë  (10 ditë tek te lindurit ne kohe dhe në 15 dite per te lindurit parakohe).


Pershendetje Colomba dhe urime për temën !
Desha të plotësoj paksa postimin tuaj duke shtuar disa gjëra në lidhje me temën, që mendoj se jan me rëndësi për nënat anëtare dhe vizitore të këti forumi.
... Zgjat 7-8 ditë dhe tërhiqet pa pasoja. Nëse ndodh që Verdhëza të zgjate më shumë se 13-14 ditë, atëhere kjo quhet verdheze e prolonguar fiziologjike dhe duhet gjithsesi të hulumtohen funksionet e melqisë, mos është ndonjë proces patologjik i saj. Lëkura merr ngjyrë të verdhë, së pari fillon në fytyrë pastaj në kafazin torakal, pastaj në tërë trupin. Ngjyra e verdhe e lëkures dhe mukozave të dukshme ka preardhje nga reaksionet specifike të gjakut dhe melqisë. Në gjak ka 5,5-6 milion eritrocite në 1 mililitër kub gjak dhe një perqindje tejet të larte të hemoglobines, diku rreth  95 perqind. Ky numër kaq i madh eritrocitesh dhe hemoglobines ka qenë i nevojshem per frytin apo fëmijen në jetën intrauterine, por ne qastin kur i porsalinduri del dhe fillon të marrë frymë, kjo nevojë nuk ekziston më. Prandaj një pjesë e eritrociteve shkatërrohet (zbërthehet) dhe liron sasi të madhe të hemoglobines, e ky pastaj liron bilirubinen. Për shkak të mospjekurisë së melqise  së të porsalindurit mungon enzima glokuronil transferoza , e cila koordinon shëndrrimin e bilirubinë së jokonjoguar në atë të konjoguar. Nga eritrocitet e shkatërruara, bilirubina jo e konjoguar lidhet me albuminat e plazmës dhe bartet në melqi. Në melqi konjugohet(lidhet) me acidin glukoronik, i cili është i tretshëm në ujë dhe jotoksik dhe nëpermes rrugëve biliare bartet në zorrë dhe del jashtë organizmit. Verdhëza fiziologjike nuk kërkon terapi, sepse spontanisht tërhiqet.

----------


## Marya

per sa i perket verdhezes 
katu  ka   aparate si inkubatore ku femijeve te sapolindur  u behet fototerapie dhe ngjyra u iken per ca dite,
dhe femijet e muajin e pare bihen shume nga pesha jo vetem nga ato shkaqet qe permendi colomba me siper por edhe nga fakti se femijet kane shume ftohte me temperaturen e ambientit, dridhen dhe harxhojne energji..

----------


## PINK

Nuk bien shume nga pesha Marya. Me grame apo deri te 1 pound rralle Jo me shume. E kjo ne krahasim me peshen e lindjes.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Humbja e peshes varet nga femija. Djali im psh lindi 7 lb 10 oz. 2 Dite pasi doli nga marteniteti humbi 3-4 oz. Pas dy javesh kishim viziten e tij te pare dhe kishte shtuar 2 lb. Femija do regjim dhe kujdesje per ato javet e para pas lindjes, pasi trupi i tij nuk ambientohet direkt me ambientin e jashtem. Mos ecni me mendjen "he se duhet te humbi", duhet te humbi me pune gramesh po jo ndonje ndryshim drastik deri tek 1 kg psh.

----------


## _Mersin_

> per sa i perket verdhezes 
> katu  ka   aparate si inkubatore ku femijeve te sapolindur  u behet fototerapie dhe ngjyra u iken per ca dite,
> dhe femijet e muajin e pare bihen shume nga pesha jo vetem nga ato shkaqet qe permendi colomba me siper por edhe nga fakti se femijet kane shume ftohte me temperaturen e ambientit, dridhen dhe harxhojne energji..


Cfare fototerapi thu ti mo, merre nxirre ne diell se po i fut femijes rreze aparaturash kot na si koti.Do na vdesesh kalamojt gaxhije.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Qe te mos me marrin cunin m'sysh... lol


InshAllah ske ngrene ushqime me OMGJ, se te del femija si brume petllash.

----------

